# Milan- Napoli: 21 gennaio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e streaming.



## admin (17 Gennaio 2017)

Milan - Napoli, anticipo e big match della seconda giornata del ritorno della Serie A 2016/2107. Si gioca sabato 21 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di due pedine molto importanti, Locatelli e Romagnoli, entrambi out per squalifica.

Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le formazioni ed i commenti sula partita.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2017)

Partita proibitiva, se vogliamo fare qualcosa questa volta Montella la dovrebbe preparare benissimo altrimenti a centrocampo Hamsik e Zielinski...


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Paletta De Sciglio
Bertolacci Kuko Pasalic
Suso Lapadula Bonaventura.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ero stato il primo qui sopra a "segnalare" che Locatelli fosse diffidato e purtroppo (magari l'ho secciato) si è fatto ammonire. Ancora più clamorosa l'espulsione di Romagnoli che, se non vado errato, non è mai riuscito a giocare finora contro il napoli! 
Gomez e Paletta soffriranno il pressing degli azzurri e se Vincenzino non inventa qualcosa in fase di impostazione rischiamo di vedercela nera. Prepariamoci a soffrire...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Per me metterà questa:
Gigio
Abate-Paletta-Gomez-Desci
Kucka-Bertolacci-Jack
Suso-Bacca-Niang

Penso dia un'altra chance a quell'ameba di Niang. Se la fallisse addio bella Napoli.....


----------



## medjai (17 Gennaio 2017)

Io credo che al posto di Locatelli, inserirà a Sosa... Non vedo ad un altro giocare là


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Io credo che al posto di Locatelli, inserirà a Sosa... Non vedo ad un altro giocare là



Donnarumma
Abate, Gomez, Paletta, De Sciglio
Kucka, Poli, Pasalic
Suso, Bacca e Bonaventura


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate, Gomez, Paletta, De Sciglio
> Kucka, Poli, Pasalic
> Suso, Bacca e Bonaventura



Per me mette Bertolacci. Mi pare già l'abbia provato in quella posizione.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Paletta De Sciglio
Kucka Bertolacci Bonaventura
Suso Bacca Niang
La miglior formazione possibile, anche se alla fine metterà Pasalic al posto di Niang credo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate, Gomez, Paletta, De Sciglio
> Kucka, Poli, Pasalic
> Suso, Bacca e Bonaventura



Kucka insieme a Poli? Ti ricordo che è una partita di campionato...non il trofeo birra moretti!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2017)

---------------Donnarumma---------------
Abate --- Gomez --- Paletta --- Antonelli
---- Kucka --- Bertolacci --- Pasalic -----
---- Suso ---- Lapadula ---- Bonaventura

Basta NIANG


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Gennaio 2017)

Donna 
Abate gomez paletta desciglio 
Kucka bertolacci bonaventura 
Suso bacca deulofeu


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ---------------Donnarumma---------------
> Abate --- Gomez --- Paletta --- Antonelli
> ---- Kucka --- Bertolacci --- Pasalic -----
> ---- Suso ---- Lapadula ---- Bonaventura
> ...



la più verosimile (a parte lapadula per bacca). 

san siro comincia ad essere insofferente verso niang, e questo rischia di renderlo irrecuperabile. 
a ogni errore c'è un brusio, stessa cosa che succedeva a bertolacci. 

al momento niang è un giocatore che fa più danni che benefici.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Io credo che al posto di Locatelli, inserirà a Sosa... Non vedo ad un altro giocare là


Metterà Bertolacci. Come contro Atalanta e Juve in supercoppa.


----------



## Casnop (17 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me metterà questa:
> Gigio
> Abate-Paletta-Gomez-Desci
> Kucka-Bertolacci-Jack
> ...



Corretto. Con un Zielinski così, occorre qualcuno che lo metta in guardia. Jack fa al caso nostro.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (17 Gennaio 2017)

Questa partita é lo spartiacque della nostra stagione per me, vincere significa diventare una grande squadra...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Sempre per inquadrare le aspettative.

Vittoria napoli data a 2
vittoria Milan data 3.6

anche con il Torino eravamo nettamente sfavoriti, ma abbiamo portato a casa un pari.

La verità è che chi fa pronostici di mestiere, chi su queste cose si gioca soldi e quindi lo fa obbiettivamente e al meglio, in buona parte delle partite ci da perdenti, perchè oggettivamente il roster direbbe così. Avremmo dovuto perdere con la Juve, con il Torino... avremmo dovuto avere 27-28 punti in base alle nostre potenzialità.

Ma questa squadra sta facendo cose straordinarie ogni volta.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Concordo con Zosimo, stiamo facendo miracoli per la rosa (ristretta) che abbiamo. E concordo anche sul fatto che sabato è la partita della verità. Se vinciamo possiamo continuare a lottare per un posto Champions. Con la sconfitta ci potrebbe essere una pericolosa inversione di marcia con l'Inter che arriva come un treno ed una lotta per l'Europa League non proprio scontata...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Metterà Bertolacci in cambina di regia, perchè sta bene e sembra recuperato mentalmente, aldilà del gol. Davanti potrebbe sfruttare Niang, dandogli un'altra chance, altrimenti dentro Pasalic e Jack avanzato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Metterà Bertolacci in cambina di regia, perchè sta bene e sembra recuperato mentalmente, aldilà del gol. Davanti potrebbe sfruttare Niang, dandogli un'altra chance, altrimenti dentro Pasalic e Jack avanzato.



sarà altrimenti al 100%


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Il centrocampo, con l'assenza di Locatelli, è praticamente obbligato...per il Napoli sarà facile prepararla...qualche idea per sorprenderli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo, con l'assenza di Locatelli, è praticamente obbligato...per il Napoli sarà facile prepararla...qualche idea per sorprenderli?



tutte brutte.

L'unica cosa che penso stia crucciando Montella adesso sia che togliere bertolacci dal ruolo di mezz'ala avanzata dove così bene sta facendo ci toglie tanto in avanti.
Ma l'unica alternativa sarebbe Sosa davanti alla difesa e con Hamsik li....brrrr. Sosa con il Cagliari ci sta, con il napoli direi di no.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> tutte brutte.
> 
> L'unica cosa che penso stia crucciando Montella adesso sia che togliere bertolacci dal ruolo di mezz'ala avanzata dove così bene sta facendo ci toglie tanto in avanti.
> Ma l'unica alternativa sarebbe Sosa davanti alla difesa e con Hamsik li....brrrr. Sosa con il Cagliari ci sta, con il napoli direi di no.



Ma De Sciglio centrale e passare al 3-5-2?
Certo, non è partita da esperimenti, però...


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo, con l'assenza di Locatelli, è praticamente obbligato...per il Napoli sarà facile prepararla...qualche idea per sorprenderli?



Bisogna essere onesti, e riconoscere che aldilà delle nostre assenze per squalifica, forse è il momento migliore per affrontare il Napoli. Ghoulam e Koulibaly sono in coppa d'Africa e sia Milik che Pavoletti non sembrano pronti per poter giocare, quindi Sarri varerà il tridente atipico con Mertens falso nove. Io penso che la partita vada impostata per ottenere un rapido recupero palla e poi immediatamente verticalizzare su Suso, che contro Strinic sarà una delle chiavi della partita. Se riusciamo a creare problemi al Napoli lo faremo da quel lato. Metterei per forza Kucka a centrocampo sul centrodestra e arretrerei Jack al centro sinistra, dando (l'ultima?) chance a Niang nel tridente d'attacco. Davanti la difesa Bertolacci sperando ripeta la prestazione di Doha ma sarà dura e andremo in sofferenza lì.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma De Sciglio centrale e passare al 3-5-2?
> Certo, non è partita da esperimenti, però...



te lo sei detto da solo.

Poi se devo sperimentare, tutto, ma non due punte. Sarebbero la morte del nostro gioco. Il punto fermo nostro deve essere una punta e almeno due attaccanti esterni larghi.

Poi dietro fai quello che vuoi ma una sola punta e due attaccanti esterni per me non si devono toccare.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere onesti, e riconoscere che aldilà delle nostre assenze per squalifica, forse è il momento migliore per affrontare il Napoli. Ghoulam e Koulibaly sono in coppa d'Africa e sia Milik che Pavoletti non sembrano pronti per poter giocare, quindi Sarri varerà il tridente atipico con Mertens falso nove. Io penso che la partita vada impostata per ottenere un rapido recupero palla e poi immediatamente verticalizzare su Suso, che contro Strinic sarà una delle chiavi della partita. Se riusciamo a creare problemi al Napoli lo faremo da quel lato. Metterei per forza Kucka a centrocampo sul centrodestra e arretrerei Jack al centro sinistra, dando (l'ultima?) chance a Niang nel tridente d'attacco. Davanti la difesa Bertolacci sperando ripeta la prestazione di Doha ma sarà dura e andremo in sofferenza lì.



Per me Niang sarebbe giusto venisse messo da parte ormai definitivamente, per questo parlavo di soluzioni obbligate...certo metterlo in campo permetterebbe qualche variazione, ma si rischia di giocare in 10.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Sarà durissima perché il Napoli è una squadra che sa sa sempre cosa fare in entrambe le fasi e ha una qualità straordinaria nel palleggio e nello stretto. Mi preoccupa molto Gustavo Gomez perché il Napoli è una squadra che sì palleggia molto, ma per un unico scopo: l'attacco della profondità, e il paraguaiano non ancora sembra aver capito i tempi di salita, oltretutto viene saltato costantemente se puntato e di fronte avrà un maestro del settore come Mertens. Sarebbe fondamentale anche il recupero di uno tra De Sciglio e Antonelli per arginare i tagli di Callejon.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2017)

La vedo molto in salita.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Gennaio 2017)

ma Antonelli che diavolo ha sempre...non c'è mai... possibile??


----------



## Henry (17 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma Antonelli che diavolo ha sempre...non c'è mai... possibile??



Molto cagionevole il ragazzo in effetti...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Non saprei proprio come schierare la squadra per evitare una imbarcata.

Così ad occhio , opterei per spostare Jack sul centrosinistra, Kucka sul centrodestra e Bertolacci player basso. Avanti aimè per forza Niang, ci serve troppo Jack li in mezzo al campo.

Alternativa 4-4-2 più ferrigno, Kucka Bertolacci al centro , Jack a sinistra, Suso a destra , con Bacca e Lapadula avanti, ma non mi fa impazzire proprio per niente.


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ancora ragazzi.. niang non può giocare con questa testa! Quindi o Bonaventura fa l'ala sinistra oppure si deve giocare con un 4-4-2


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Io invece un'altra chance a Niang la darei, soprattutto alla luce di quello che fece all'andata contro Hysaj, il Napoli poi i giocatori fisici li soffre molto.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Paletta De Sciglio
Bertolacci Kucka Bonaventura
Suso Bacca Niang


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Gomez Paletta De Sciglio
> Bertolacci Kucka Bonaventura
> Suso Bacca Niang



Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Tolisso Tielemans Fabregas
Suso Belotti keita

ops, scusate, stavo sognando...
Va bene la tua o Pasalic al posto di Niang.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2017)

*Secondo Premium, De Sciglio quasi sicuramente non riuscirà a recuperare. Saranno arruolabili, invece, Calabria ed Antonelli. *


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate gomez paletta antonelli
Suso kucka bertolacci Bonaventura
Lapadula bacca


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium, De Sciglio quasi sicuramente non riuscirà a recuperare. Saranno arruolabili, invece, Calabria ed Antonelli. *



Molto bene.
Certo in impostazione la difesa Abate-Paletta-Gomez-Antonelli è da brividi, però è la migliore possibile senza Romagnoli.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2017)

La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Premium (ma De Sciglio non dovrebbe recuperare. Quindi, dentro Calabria o Antonelli)


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Premium (ma De Sciglio non dovrebbe recuperare. Quindi, dentro Calabria o Antonelli)


Giustamente ancora Bacca, grande partita lunedì


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Senza De Sciglio siamo *******. Col pressing che fanno voglio vedere chi imposta l'azione... Romagnoli e De Sciglio servivano come il pane per questa sfida.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Premium (ma De Sciglio non dovrebbe recuperare. Quindi, dentro Calabria o Antonelli)



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Premium (ma De Sciglio non dovrebbe recuperare. Quindi, dentro Calabria o Antonelli)



Ancora Bonaventura nel tridente, ma allora gli è venuta proprio la fissazione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Bonaventura nel tridente, ma allora gli è venuta proprio la fissazione.



Chi dovrebbe mettere?


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Bonaventura nel tridente, ma allora gli è venuta proprio la fissazione.



Ma lo volete capire che niang è menomato mentalmente in questo momento?


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Napoli

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Bertolacci, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura
A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, De Sciglio, Ely, Zapata, Vangioni, Antonelli, Sosa, Honda, Niang, Lapadula, Cutrone. All.: Montella
Squalificati: Romagnoli (1), Locatelli (1)
Indisponibili: Fernandez, Montolivo, Poli

Napoli (4-3-3): Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, L. Insigne.
A disp.: Sepe, Rafael, Maggio, Maksimovic, Chiriches, Giaccherini, Zielinski, Diawara, Rog, Gabbiadini, Pavoletti. All.: Sarri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Koulibaly, Ghoulam, El Kaddouri, Milik*


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbe mettere?



Io farei giocare Niang, con Bonaventura in attacco siamo costretti a giocare col baricentro troppo alto rispetto a quando gioca Niang che può invece permetterci di difendere bassi e ripartire. Se lasciamo praterie alle spalle dei difensori, che soffrono tremendamente le imbucate in velocità, perché ci alziamo troppo, prepariamoci a una serata grama. Niang inoltre vorrà rifarsi dall'atteggiamento inconcludente di Torino e proprio all'andata fece una buona partita contro Hjsay nonostante l'espulsione stupida. Poi è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Napoli
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Bertolacci, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura
> A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, De Sciglio, Ely, Zapata, Vangioni, Antonelli, Sosa, Honda, Niang, Lapadula, Cutrone. All.: Montella
> ...



Serve un'altra impresa. Forza ragazzi. Siamo tutti con voi!


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2017)

Raga vedrette che questa partita sarà un punto di flesso per nostra stagione, dobbiamo assolutamente vincerla per continuare a sognare.. nelle ultime 4 (Roma, Atalanta, Cagliari e Torino) abbiamo vinto solo una, quindi un pareggio serve a nulla, sabato sera ci vuole un Milan molto molto aggressivo e concentrato DAL PRIMO MINUTO.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2017)

*Sky: nel Napoli in dubbio Albiol, che oggi non si è allenato per febbre, e gli affaticati Tonelli e Chiriches. I partenopei già dovranno fare a meno di Koulibaly e Ghoulam.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga vedrette che questa partita sarà un punto di flesso per nostra stagione, dobbiamo assolutamente vincerla per continuare a sognare.. nelle ultime 4 (Roma, Atalanta, Cagliari e Torino) abbiamo vinto solo una, quindi un pareggio serve a nulla, sabato sera ci vuole un Milan molto molto aggressivo e concentrato DAL PRIMO MINUTO.



I bookmakers danno il Napoli favoritissimo e questo é un dato oggettivo.
Penso che perderemo e anche nettamente, il Napoli adesso é in un momento straordinario.
Non ne farei un dramma, nel caso, il nostro livello e target deve essere il sesto posto e possiamo raggiungerlo anche con una sconfitta se rimaniamo uniti e concentrati sull'obbiettivo.

Dentro di me spero in una Juve bis, ma é una speranza non una convinzione.

Non aspettiamoci niente da questa partita.


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Io devo crederci per forza... altrimenti che senso ha guardarla? Inoltre bisogna vendicare il risultato della passata stagione. Di sicuro non sta venendo a giocare il Barcellona. Con Romagnoli e Locatelli sarebbe stato più "semplice"...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che perderemo e anche nettamente, il Napoli adesso é in un momento straordinario.



Anche tu non sei stanco di far figuracce vedo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Gennaio 2017)

Attacchiamoci a tutto quello che possiamo, che abbiamo.. proviamoci in tutti i modi..Speriamo bene...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche tu non sei stanco di far figuracce vedo



Ma no, io é forse la seconda bolta che ci vedo perdenti. E i bookmaker sono d'accordo perché é la seconda quota piú bassa dell'anno per la vittoria dell'avversario del Milan.

Quello che mi preoccupa é l'assorbimento della possibile sconfitta. C'é il rischio che i tifosi, visto sfumare l' (irrealistico) obbiettivo champions, anvhe in virtú di un mercato di gennaio povero, creino un clima negativo e di eccessiva critica contro chiunque domenica sbaglierá un passaggio.

Secondo me il nostro obbiettivo realistico quest anno é il sesto posto. Su questo obbiettivo stiamo andando benissimo, un eventuale sconfitta con il Napoli non sarebbe grave e le dirette avversarie Atalanta e Fiorentina escono indebolite dal mercato. 

Dobbiamo essere pronti anche ad un risultato negativo e ad assorbirlo bene. Poi i ragazzi quest anno ci anno stupito mille volte e la speranza c'é


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Tobi (20 Gennaio 2017)

partita fattibilissima


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

i bookmaker? Dobbiamo essere pronti a perdere nettamente? Ma di cosa parliamo??

La ultima volta è finita 0-4... ... domani voglio un Milan che sputi sangue e morda le caviglie di quelli maledetti. Questa partita bisogna vincerla e basta!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me loro dietro sono attaccabilissimi, specie la coppia Mak-Albiol è poco affiatata.


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2017)

Togliere Sosa e mettere un altro, please


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Hamsik - Jorginho - Zielinski 
vs 
Kucka - Sosa - Bertolacci

Ho detto tutto. Se vinciamo è un miracolo.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Napoli: Rocchi.*


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Hamsik - Jorginho - Zielinski
> vs
> Kucka - Sosa - Bertolacci
> 
> Ho detto tutto. Se vinciamo è un miracolo.



Gigio
Abate-Gomez-Paletta-Antonelli


vs 
Reina 
Hysaj-Maksimovic-Albiol-Strinic

Nettamente meglio noi dietro singolarmente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Jorginho quest'anno è ai livelli di Sosa se non peggio, molto meglio Diawara quando ha giocato...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2017)

Kucka Sosa Bertolacci penso sia uno dei peggiori centrocampi mai visti


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2017)

Davvero difficile scegliere tra Pasalic e Sosa. Il primo contro il Toro è stato vergognoso, Sosa in fase di interdizione non esiste ma consentirebbe a Bertolacci di giocare nel suo ruolo naturale (che da mezzala, per quanto mediocre, è comunque meglio del croato).


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2017)

*Ecco l'undici titolare del Milan, contro il Napoli, secondo Sky:

Donnarumma
Abate-Paletta-Gomez-Antonelli
Kucka-Sosa-Bertolacci 
Suso-Bacca-Bonaventura*


----------



## Aron (20 Gennaio 2017)

Zero aspettative.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone, Lapadula, Niang, Suso.*


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli dal primo minuto è un grande sollievo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Visto l'assenza di loca e romagnoli sono ancora piu convinto che un pari sarebbe buona cosa. Da firmare subito.


----------



## Julian (20 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Visto l'assenza di loca e romagnoli sono ancora piu convinto che un pari sarebbe buona cosa. Da firmare subito.



il punto sarebbe buono per l'EL no per la champions ma visto il non mercato neanche la società vuole davvero provare ad andare in champions


----------



## RickyB83 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Sembrerebbe Calabria titolare..


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2017)

Novità a centrocampo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pas...cci-contro-il-napoli-vt43813.html#post1129135


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe Calabria titolare..



Si gioca in 8, bene.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Novità a centrocampo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pas...cci-contro-il-napoli-vt43813.html#post1129135



*La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*


----------



## DrHouse (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Antonelli di preciso cosa ha?

Sia chiaro, io a Calabria lo considero titolare...
Ma a destra...

Soprattutto contro Callejon o Mertens non invertirei mai un terzino

E francamente, Bertolacci non lo terrei fuori, senza Locatelli


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*



Centrocampo di una pochezza disarmante.
Sosa ha bisogno di tempo/spazio per giocare in modo decente... contro il pressing partenopeo farà la peggiore prestazione di sempre


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ma Antonelli di preciso cosa ha?
> 
> Sia chiaro, io a Calabria lo considero titolare...
> Ma a destra...
> ...



Antonelli ne ha sempre una, sarebbe l'ora di cederlo. 5 terzini e non ne facciamo uno (1!) buono.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non sono queste le partite che mi preoccupano perchè a San Siro arriva una squadra che se la vuol giocare e per il Milan attuale è meno complicato affrontare una squadra del genere piuttosto che una che si arrocca in difesa...
Certo il Napoli è più forte e potrebbe starci anche la ''piallata'' ma resto fiducioso anche se le assenze potrebbero farsi sentire...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*



solo io penso che Sosa sia il suicidio tattico di Montella? 

Hamsik e Zielinsky lo mangeranno vivo.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perchè Sosa, perchè????


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta



La cosa più probabile mi sembrerebbe un 4231 con Sosa a schermare il non brillantissimo Jorghinho e provare a vincere con l'atletismo gli 1 contro 1 in mezzo al campo


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che Calabria vs Callejon.. Bah.


----------



## de sica (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> solo io penso che Sosa sia il suicidio tattico di Montella?
> 
> Hamsik e Zielinsky lo mangeranno vivo.



Lo pensiamo un po' tutti qui dentro. Mossa poco intelligente sulla carta, poi se avrà fortuna me lo auguro


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo che Calabria vs Callejon.. Bah.



I taglietti alle spalle di Callejon. 

Meno male che il centrocampo sta a posto senza Bertolacci. Spero che Sosa stia davanti ai due.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Gennaio 2017)

In questa partita un 4-4-2 andrebbe bene più che mai, ma finora Montella ha avuto ragione ad insistere sul 4-3-3.


----------



## koti (21 Gennaio 2017)

Pasalic per me è peggio di Bertolacci.

Mah vedremo.


----------



## de sica (21 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In questa partita un 4-4-2 andrebbe bene più che mai, ma finora Montella ha avuto ragione ad insistere sul 4-3-3.



A detta sua non ha le punte di ricambio


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> A detta sua non ha le punte di ricambio



perché secondo te le abbiamo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci per le ultime prestazioni offerte era il primo da schierare a centrocampo, detto ciò speriamo abbia ragione Vincenzo.


----------



## de sica (21 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perché secondo te le abbiamo?



Ovviamente no. Mica era un attacco a lui


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no. Mica era un attacco a lui



ah ok allora avevo interpretato male il tuo post, sorry.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta



Sarà impopolare ma forse era il caso di spostare bonaventura per dare sostanza a un reparto troppo leggero contro quello del napoli. 

A calabria gli si sta chiedendo decisamente troppo, c'è il reale rischio di bruciarlo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Pasalic per me è peggio di Bertolacci.
> 
> Mah vedremo.



Vero, l'ho notato anch'io

Pasalic è un Poli col nome da forse forte


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vero, l'ho notato anch'io
> 
> Pasalic è un Poli col nome da forse forte



Pasalic rispetto agli altri due ci mette una struttura fisica molto diversa..... Poli è modesto in tutto.... Bertolacci tecnicamente non è nemmeno male, ma fisicamente è una sega e per compensare questo devi essere tecnicamente delizioso....lui non lo è, tecnicamente è buono, ma non sopra le righe... questo Pasalic ha un gran fisico, di testa se la cava, tecnicamente non è eccelso ma raramente gli ho visto sbagliare un pallone...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Quelli che vorrebbero Bertolacci per Pasalic non stanno guardando la visione tattica delle cose ma solo tecnica. Non c'è un solo giocatore in rosa che tecnicamente potrebbe essere determinante contro la squadra che palleggia di più in serie A, dunque serve forza, serve motore, serve dinamismo e fisicità. Montella questo lo sa e sa pure che sarà una partita tutto cuore e corsa per noi. Bertolacci tecnicamente sarà pure meglio di Pasalic ma sicuramente non meglio di quelli del Napoli, dunque rischierebbe solo di essere deleterio non essendo granchè fisicamente.


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quelli che vorrebbero Bertolacci per Pasalic non stanno guardando la visione tattica delle cose ma solo tecnica. Non c'è un solo giocatore in rosa che tecnicamente potrebbe essere determinante contro la squadra che palleggia di più in serie A, dunque serve forza, serve motore, serve dinamismo e fisicità. Montella questo lo sa e sa pure che sarà una partita tutto cuore e corsa per noi. Bertolacci tecnicamente sarà pure meglio di Pasalic ma sicuramente non meglio di quelli del Napoli, dunque rischierebbe solo di essere deleterio non essendo granchè fisicamente.



Nessuno vuole togliere Pasalic per mettere Bertolacci. Vogliamo togliere Sosa per Bertolacci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole togliere Pasalic per mettere Bertolacci. Vogliamo togliere Sosa per Bertolacci.



Ma infatti la scelta di mettere Sosa è proprio.. 

Per condizione ma anche per qualità oggettive e indiscutibili, il miglior meno peggio centrocampo schierabile sarebbe Kucka Bertolacci Pasalic

Potremmo limitare le figuracce e invece..

Che poi Sosa sicuro c'è da sostituirlo perché non regge neanche 45 minuti... Non ha senso


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quelli che vorrebbero Bertolacci per Pasalic non stanno guardando la visione tattica delle cose ma solo tecnica. Non c'è un solo giocatore in rosa che tecnicamente potrebbe essere determinante contro la squadra che palleggia di più in serie A, dunque serve forza, serve motore, serve dinamismo e fisicità. Montella questo lo sa e sa pure che sarà una partita tutto cuore e corsa per noi. Bertolacci tecnicamente sarà pure meglio di Pasalic ma sicuramente non meglio di quelli del Napoli, dunque rischierebbe solo di essere deleterio non essendo granchè fisicamente.



Difatti è Sosa che deve andare fuori dalle palle.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta




.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perché sosa titolare ? Speriamo vincenzino abbia ragione.. ma la vedo male..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Difatti è Sosa che deve andare fuori dalle palle.



su questo non c'è dubbio. Mi sembrava di aver letto qualcuno che preferiva Berto a Pasalic .


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2017)

Pasalic è incostante ma quando è in giornata mi piace tanto


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

*Ufficiali:
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, Insigne[/FONT]*


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura [/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#292F33][FONT="]
> Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, Insigne[/FONT]*



Passi Gomez che è una scelta obbligata, ma Calabria e Sosa sono due scelte, almeno apparentemente, senza senso. Mah..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non capisco di nuovo Calabria a sinistra che contro il Toro è stato disastroso, poichè dal lato sbagliato, al posto di De Sciglio o Antonelli, ancora meglio. Sti esperimenti proprio non li capisco, così come anche Sosa titolare al posto di Bertolacci. Piuttosto Poli di quel morto. Mi aspetto una disfatta con questa formazione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura [/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#292F33][FONT="]
> Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, Insigne[/FONT]*



 forza ragazzi


----------



## Kaw (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura [/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#292F33][FONT="]
> Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, Insigne[/FONT]*


Non trovo il senso di far giocare Calabria...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, Calabria; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura [/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#292F33][FONT="]
> Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Tonelli, Strinic; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Mertens, Insigne[/FONT]*



Da vincere per mandare un importante segnale.. vincere oggi e recuperare la partita col Polonia si torna terzi.

Ma scommetto che finire nel risultato più inutile: il pareggio


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!!! VINCERE!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sembra di giocare al San Paolo....


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Se vabbè

Buonanotte


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma sempre con noi segna questo qua...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma è normale, ma che vi aspettate? Io questa l'ho già messa da parte da lunedì.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Iniziamo bene vai


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

ma tutti del napoli sono...mha...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa e Gomez che acquisti stellari


----------



## viaggio (21 Gennaio 2017)

solita partenza di m


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Un massacro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ne prendiamo cinque...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Palla persa da UAllarito..


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il bello è che questi fanno i fenomeni oggi ma dalla prossima (e soprattutto contro il Real) prenderanno una marea di schiaffi


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che inizio di emme. Comunque qui il colpevole numero uno mi pare Gigio, purtroppo. Un 'errore' di questo tipo capita


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Difesa terrificante. Abate osceno sul primo gol, Gomez sul secondo.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ammazzatevi. Vergognosi


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Donna poteva fare molto meglio dai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ahahahah ma che roba è


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbe perdere. Ma cosi e proprio insopportabile.

Mi sa che questo girone di ritorno sara un incubo


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

non si può giocare con sosa ragazzi... suicidio di montella...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma rivedibile su entrambe le reti del Napoli.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Donnarumma che cosa si è calato?
Calabria vergognoso, ma si sapeva.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2017)

La squadra è quella che è, il Napoli così come la Roma, i gobbi e forse pure quelli là, ci sono superiori, ma mica lo scopriamo oggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2017)

Questi cinesi in estate è meglio che si presentino con 300 mln di euro, questa rosa è tutta da rifare


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

CI stanno scherzando


----------



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2017)

Anche gigio ha qualche colpa eh...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ho già chiuso lo streaming. Non ho nessuna voglia di seguire questo scempio, guardatelo voi Gomez e Sosa su.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Gennaio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Donnarumma rivedibile su entrambe le reti del Napoli.



E questo vuole 10 Mln di stipendio?
10 mln di calci nel culo a lui poi a raiola.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Si donnarumma 100 milioni , scendi sulla terra va .


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2017)

mi collego al 10 minuto e vedo già 2 a zero.....mah.....

vabbe che tanto penso solo al closing o mollo tutto quindi mi interessa il giusto ma insomma...


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Cosa vi aspettavate da una difesa con Gomez Abate e Calabria e un centrocampo con Sosa... servono 3 difensori e 2 centrocampisti di corsa...


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Pure sto Calabria...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Gennaio 2017)

E intanto noi aspettiamo i cinesi... Intanto un altro mercato è passato e noi tutti zitti come i cagnolini


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2017)

Montella ha la mentalita per grandi squadre : impore il proprio gioco senza tenere conto di chi e l'avversario ed e una bella cosa... ma con il Napoli e la velocita dei 3 attacanti e un suicidio volere avere il controllo della gara.
Contro questi e nettamente meglio giocare di rimessa per non lasciare spazio dietro ai nostri difensori.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Calabria palesemente inadeguato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> non si può giocare con sosa ragazzi... suicidio di montella...


 Chi avresti schierato?


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

L'unica cosa che mi consola è che si sapeva che il Napoli ci è superiore, come altre tre squadre


----------



## kipstar (21 Gennaio 2017)

alla lunga i valori vengono fuori....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Loro i fenomeni solo contro il Milan, ed il Milan solita squadretta di campagna contro di loro. Quindi la colpa è solo nostra.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca...là.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Beh, a me mi basta. Guardo Breaking Bad con la mia ragazza. Non si puo pedere cosi, poi sto maledetto Sosa.

Comunque uno con i piedi di Gomez in Serie A non puo giocare, anche Sosa ha un ritmo da campionato turco, russo, americano ecc.

Poi Gigio proprio oggi e in serata no.


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Chiudiamola qua per favore, qua si rischia l'umiliazione.
La combo imbarcata oggi + stadium potrebbe esser la parola fine sul nostro campionato.,


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera una sconfitta ci sta ma i due goal presi sono inaccettabili. Infilati manco una squadra di C


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Alla lunga i veri valori vengono fuori


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Bacca su... Questo non sa manco stoppare la palla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca è una roba allucinante.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Quei momenti in cui ti ricordi con un cazzotto in faccia quanto è limitata la rosa. Giochiamo con Calabria Sosa Gomez Bacca. Va bene dai


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non preoccupatevi che arrivano i cinesi e rifanno sto scempio di squadra


----------



## sballotello (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che schifezza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa rallenterebbe pure il gioco del Real Madrid


----------



## Alex (21 Gennaio 2017)

come inizio non c'è male :O


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Allan sembra Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

La partita è stata sbagliata da Montella.


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Giocare, giocare senza perdere la faccia.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Concordo: Montella ha sbagliato


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2017)

Solo Galliani potev spendere 8mln per uno come Sosa. Incredibile, questo è il classico giocatore che bisogna pagare per torselo


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Montella ha la mentalita per grandi squadre : impore il proprio gioco senza tenere conto di chi e l'avversario ed e una bella cosa... ma con il Napoli e la velocita dei 3 attacanti e un suicidio volere avere il controllo della gara.
> Contro questi e nettamente meglio giocare di rimessa per non lasciare spazio dietro ai nostri difensori.


 Ecco questa è una critica che ci sta, giusta o sbagliata che sia. 
Ma quelli che criticano Montella perché schiera Tizio e Caio non li capisco proprio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma mezzo tiro lo abbiamo fatto? Che scempio


----------



## viaggio (21 Gennaio 2017)

quanti milioni vale questo portiere che c'ha 2 mattoni al posto dei piedi?


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Uallarito ahahahhaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Questo qua fa bestemmiare pure il papa


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Maledetto Galliani maledetto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma caccialo già ora a pedate sto cesso di sosa..


----------



## malos (21 Gennaio 2017)

Certi giocatori ti fanno salire il crimine, loro e chi li ha portati.


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chi avresti schierato?



avrei adattato bertolacci li davanti nel mezzo..il primo gol è tutta colpa sua perchè è troppo lento e poi ha la mentalità del trequartista.. lì dov'è ora è solo un danno.. ma non vedi quante palle perde?!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia che s'è mangiato questo


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ci stanno annientando a centrocampo. Sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. È il segreto di ogni squadra di calcio. Tranne che per noi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque vedendo Calabria si rivaluta De Sciglio, soprattutto nella fase difensiva. 
Forse De Sciglio non fa prestazioni appariscenti ma ti garantisce una fase difensiva minima


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Come si fa a preferire Sosa a Bertolacci?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Levare Calabria e sosa SUBITO


----------



## Serginho (21 Gennaio 2017)

Togliere subito Sosa e Calabria


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa e Gomez vomitevoli. Calabria non è un terzino sinistro


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mai avrei pensato di rimpiangere De Sciglio


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca sono tredici volte che la passa nel vuoto. Il suo amico immaginario non gioca con noi eh


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Lungi da me il criticare Montella, però se la gente a casa come noi che vede solo le partite e non gli allenamenti, è inorridita da calabria a sinistra e sosa, i peggiori in campo insieme a gomez, mi chiedo veramente cosa veda lui. Non si può iniziare una partita così delicata e in casa con lo stadio pieno con questo approccio e con questa formazione.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca Calabria e Sosa non sono giocatori di calcio , gli altri stanno facendo pena salvo Solo suso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Caprone Abate doveva crossare subito non andare avanti


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> avrei adattato bertolacci li davanti nel mezzo..il primo gol è tutta colpa sua perchè è troppo lento e poi ha la mentalità del trequartista.. lì dov'è ora è solo un danno.. ma non vedi quante palle perde?!


 Certo che lo vedo. Io non vi capisco perché secondo voi l allenatore dovrebbe giocare con 13-14 giocatori tutto l anno. Ma non credo funzioni così.
Poi è evidente che il playmaker di riserva sia Sosa, non Bertolacci o Kucka. 
La colpa è TUTTA della società.
Dovete accettare il fatto che la rosa è questa e Montella è costretto a schierare dei caproni


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Noooo Gustavo.!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gustavo la fava non serve proprio a una ceppa. Maledetto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Come si fa a sbagliare da lì


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gomez barzelletta


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Kucooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Kuckaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dai dai dai!


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Camon


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dio Santo, la telecronaca di Bergomi e Caressa fa venire il cancro al fegato


----------



## viaggio (21 Gennaio 2017)

e andiamo!


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Dio Santo, la telecronaca di Bergomi e Caressa fa venire il cancro al fegato



Quella di Piccinini e del suo compare non è da meno.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Salvo solo Kuco e Paletta.
E Kuco è uno di quelli che si salva quasi sempre secondo me.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Caressa meglio di Piccinini


----------



## viaggio (21 Gennaio 2017)

dentro Antonelli per l'ammonito Calabria all'intervallo altrimenti lo butta fuori nel secondo tempo


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli per Calabria e Bertolacci per l'ameba


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca manco attacca la profondità. Non sta facendo nulla.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca maiale! MAI che attacchi il primo palo, aspetta sempre la palla sui piedi. Non è nemmeno un attaccante da area di rigore


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma era rosso!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non c'era il fallo


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo che lo vedo. Io non vi capisco perché secondo voi l allenatore dovrebbe giocare con 13-14 giocatori tutto l anno. Ma non credo funzioni così.
> Poi è evidente che il playmaker di riserva sia Sosa, non Bertolacci o Kucka.
> La colpa è TUTTA della società.



è indubbio che la colpa sia della società ma se hai solo 12/13 elementi adeguati e gli altri sono tutti bidoni ti devi adeguare di conseguenza... io li spremerei come limoni e li adatterei anche in situazioni di emergenza..


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma la telecronaca a senso unico di quei maiali di Carezza e Beppe?


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Involuzione di Bacca notevole. Non la spunta manco nella corsa, a malapena ha fregato l arbitro


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che cavolo di decisione é ? O era rosso o niente .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo di non perderla..


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dentro Lapa subito.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sui due goal Donnarumma avrebbe potuto far molto, ma molto meglio.


----------



## Alex (21 Gennaio 2017)

anzi hanno reagito, speriamo possano pareggiare subito


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gomez miglior attaccante del Napoli, mai visto un difensore più inadeguato di questa sega.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Per quanto stimi Montella i primi minuti i due goal li ha presi lui,atteggiamento senza alcun senso.


----------



## IronJaguar (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ringraziamo che il Napoli dopo il secondo e quello sbagliato da Mertens ha incominciato a giocare di arroganza e ci hanno rimesso in partita.

Divario tecnico imbarazzante, triste dire che Zielinski-Diawara-Rog sarebbe il nostro centrocampo titolare e da loro sono a far panchina.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vedo molto male Sosa e Calabria. Sono già ammoniti. Ma Sosa non lo può far giocare esterno di attacco? Magari è statico, ma potrebbe azzeccare qualche tiro. Giocatore inutile e lo sapevamo tutti. Montella compreso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Concordo, quasi due papere se non fosse per la difesa imbarazzante i i tre contropiedi subiti in 8 minuti.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Migliori in campo per il Napoli: Calabria, Gomez, Sosa


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2017)

È difficile entrare in partita con seconde linee del cavolo, Calabria disastroso, per non parlare di donnarumma in versione abbiati, con mani piegate su un tiro e palla sotto le gambe, tutto il repertorio al completo


----------



## Kaw (21 Gennaio 2017)

Folle la decisione di mettere Calabria, poi a sinistra adattato quando hai Antonelli (che per me dovrebbe fare il titolare), scandaloso.
Poi perchè Bertolacci in panchina e Sosa in campo?
Mah...

Fortuna che ci hanno regalato un gol, perchè di questo si è trattato.
La prima mezz'ora è stata uno strupro.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Come al solito partiamo a rallentatore. Mah...


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Anche Donnarumma non irresistibile, tolto il salvataggio su Callejon


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2017)

Io sono stufo dei primi tempi regalati. Su questo Montella deve lavorare.
Sosa non può essere il regista di questa squadra perché è troppo lento. Io preferisco Bertolacci.
Gomez me lo tengo se l'alternativa è Zapata.
Bacca può andare ai giardinetti e Abate non può permettersi di sbagliare i cross in quel modo, dopo anni di serie A.
Abbiamo un urgente bisogno di terzini, destri e sinistri, titolari e riserve. E' un reparto da rifondare ex novo.
Manca un centrale di riserva che dia anche noia a Romagnoli e Paletta, manca il centrocampo e manca una punta, vera.
Chi prendono? Un attaccante esterno. Maledetti, stramaledetti.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bella reazione, comunque vada a finire...dopo il secondo non ci credevo più.
Noi abbiamo delle lacune pazzesche, ma anche il Napoli non scherza...con un attaccante serio invece di Vacca avremmo già pareggiato...può ancora succedere di tutto.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quant'è ridicolo sto AdANI?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gomez miglior attaccante del Napoli, mai visto un difensore più inadeguato di questa sega.



io l'avevo scritto che non era niente di che anzi, pericoloso palla al piede e poco marcatore. Ma siccome è giuovine.......


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> è indubbio che la colpa sia della società ma se hai solo 12/13 elementi adeguati e gli altri sono tutti bidoni ti devi adeguare di conseguenza... io li spremerei come limoni e li adatterei anche in situazioni di emergenza..


 Evidentemente un allenatore non può rischiare una cosa del genere ed è costretto a far giocare gli altri giocatori della rosa


----------



## Kaw (21 Gennaio 2017)

Spero che il primo cambio (da fare subito) sia Antonelli per Calabria...


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Chi dopo stasera continua a non capire che la priorità sono due/tre difensori o non capisce niente o è Galliani.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

comunque Abate sta facendo defecare...calabria idem, uno dei due deve andare fuori per antonelli. Io opterei per Calabria essendo già ammonito anche se abate veramente vomitevole stasera. Sosa al di là delle critiche è l'unico, ma dico l'unico che può fare dei lanci e dei cambi di gioco altrimenti non c'è nessuno che lo saprebbe fare, tanto per capire il livello imbarazzante di questa squadra. Bonaventura male anche lui oggi, forse era meglio metterlo a centrocampo, ma ci troveremmo scoperti nel ruolo di ala sn. Bacca imbarazzante, invece di cadere ( a proposito fallo inesistente, ma se lo da deve espellere tonelli), perché non andava più in fondo e tentava il tiro? questo fisicamente pare morto. Suso viene sempre raddoppiato non può fare tutto lui, kucka al solito un carrarmato, ma pratica nel deserto. Insomma sta squadra andrebbe cambiata 8 su 11, ma è chiaramente impossibile. Teniamo botta e magari io proverei oltre ad Antonelli per uno dei due terzini, un bertolacci dietro gli attaccanti a dar fastidio a Jorjinho che come si è visto spesso pecca di presunzione e può perdere palla. Negli ultimi 20 minuti dentro Lapadula per Pasalic e non per Bacca e si gioca con due punte. Mi auguro.


----------



## koti (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che giocatore inutile 'sto Pasalic


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli non l'ha messo perchè sta ancora male, dai.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che giocatore inutile 'sto Pasalic



In realtà ha fatto mezzo gol. 

Poi si può dire che chiunque altro avrebbe recuperato palla in quella situazione, ma non c'è mai la controprova.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quant'è ridicolo sto AdANI?



Sky è veramente un' emittente penosa e corrotta. E Ambrosini e Costacurta ne sono parte.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che giocatore inutile 'sto Pasalic



si è vero, giocatore inutile è il termine corretto. Non è né carne né pesce.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Divario tecnico imbarazzante, triste dire che Zielinski-Diawara-Rog sarebbe il nostro centrocampo titolare e da loro sono a far panchina.


Proprio così.
Intanto non c'è molto da fare. Partiamo sfavoritissimi contro tutte le grandi. C'è solo da gettare il cuore oltre l ostacolo, altrimenti mai il Milan avrebbe potuto vincere la supercoppa


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Nessun cambio. Io mi sto ammalando.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quant'è ridicolo sto AdANI?


Che ha detto?


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma segna asino!!!!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che mazzo!??!


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

noooooooo


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo gol di testa sbagliato...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bello il tentativo di Bacca alla Carla Fracci sulla ribattuta


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dai che pareggiamo!


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia che stress sta partita...ho perso 10 anni di vita


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

ma come come come


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Colpire ORA


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Se Jack e Pasalic non si mangiano Nonno Maggio per tutto il secondo tempo....


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

gomez è troppo scarso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che vomito di giocatore Gomez


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

8 milioni per Gomez


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma chi è quel somaro che ha sbagliato!??!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa sta giocando benissimo in questi minuti.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Troppi gol sbagliati, partita persa. Con Lapadula seremmo quanto meno 2 pari.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che asino sto Bacca.

Ne facesse mezza buona.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

ma abate crossa anche a porta vuota ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca gioca due marce sotto rispetto a tutti gli altri. Dentro Lapa subito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca o segna o per me può marcire in tribuna


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fuori Bacca dentro Lapadula prego


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

No ma guardate Bacca che non si scolla dal fuorigioco......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che cesso Bacca. Movimento incredibilmente scarso


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Grande partita di Abate.
Bacca disastroso.
Sosa e Pasalic sono entrati in partita.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Un pò di fortuna *****!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Caressa schifoso


----------



## viaggio (21 Gennaio 2017)

daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dalla parte di Calabria sfonderei anche io che peso 120 chili


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca allucinante ragazzi. Non solo sbaglia ogni palla ma pure i movimenti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che schifo Calabria.... Quasi peggio di De Sciglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Insigne fa sempre la stessa cosa e gli danno pure lo spazio per tirare


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il Napule ha sfruttato le sue occasioni.
Il Milan ne ha avute anche di più ma non segna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quando pareggiamo?


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Basta con sto Vacca! Basta per Dio


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dov'è Lapadula????


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2017)

Di Bacca non ne posso più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2017)

Niente, Montella proprio non è capace di fare i cambi.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Basta!!


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

ma basta co sto bacca e le sue mozzarelle....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Altro pessimo movimento di Bacca. 

Insopportabile


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca ormai ex giocatore, non ha voglia mandiamolo a casa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

E fai due cambi madonna di ddio


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Allora sto bacca lo togliamo?


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gigio!!!!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Stiamo buttando via la stagione per sto cesso colombiano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il movimento di Mertens. Veramente semplice. Bacca non e in grado di farlo sui nostri contropiedi?


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

San gigio


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Paurosa l'involuzione di Bacca. Grande Gigio


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Jack!!!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Finalmente fuori sto cesso. Finalmente. 

Ma è troppo tardi ora.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura ti amo


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Jack fenomeno anche in difesa!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2017)

Questi cambi andavano fatti dopo la fine del primo tempo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

doveva metterlo prima lapa..


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Altri 75 minuti giocati senza centravanti.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

E' troppo tardi ormai, purtroppo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2017)

Finisca come finisca ma non si puo continuare con Bacca. Sbaglia tutto, movimenti spesso assurdi e si lamenta sempre dei compagni. Che se ne vada


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma vaff. cambi tardivissimi a partita addormentata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ormai è andata..


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che pagliaccio Caiecon.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sono tornati a un ritmo normale, la fiammata è finita. Proprio come col Torino


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci è davvero inutile


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci inutile


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sono 10 minuti che se la passano Paletta Gomez Bertolacci Donnarumma....boh ma lo sanno di essere loro in svantaggio?? Non la stanno più passando a suso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Farli venire sempre a vincere a Milano.. che scempio così..


----------



## folletto (21 Gennaio 2017)

Usciremo dal campo a testa alta ma perderemo contatto con le altre, meriteremmo il pari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gustavo Gomez che forte, siamo a posto così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vai Niang fatti espellere


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Si na non è possibile. Con bacca in campo eravamo sempre in area del Napoli. Ora che abbiamo lapa non ci arriviamo mai. ..


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Si na non è possibile. Con bacca in campo eravamo sempre in area del Napoli. Ora che abbiamo lapa non ci arriviamo mai. ..



Siamo fermi lo credo bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo Niang, togli il pallone ai tuoi compagni, bravo


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

peccato...grande secondo tempo cmq


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Niang???

Che ciabattata aveva tirato? ahahahhahaa

Che pippa!


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come diciamo sempre, alla fine i veri valori vengono SEMPRE fuori. I primi quattro posti sono stra blindati.

Se arriveremo quinti sarà un miracolo. Anzi, forse anche qualcosa in più.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Gennaio 2017)

Povero Montella.
Dev'essere veramente dura lavorare con una rosa che per metà è composta da vomito solidificato


----------



## folletto (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ormai è andata, peccato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Gomez deve sparire


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

ahahhahah il paraguauiano


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Napoli squadra sontuosa per me


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

*Milan - Napoli 1-2 FINALE.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Napoli 1-2 FINALE.*


Che bello...


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Gennaio 2017)

la capra di calabria...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Calabria ma cosa cavolo tiri.


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

A calabria gli va in pappa il cervello


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Gennaio 2017)

Niang lo voglio vedere in mezzo ai campi


----------



## Nicco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ce la siamo giocata alla grande se non si pigliava 2 goal i primi 10 minuti...male male l'approccio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

siamo questi purtroppo, poi se parti sempre con due gol di handicap


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Juve Roma Napoli Inter Lazio... poi forse noi (Fiorentina permettendo)


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma cosa si tira 'sto scarpone..


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2017)

il bello è che di certo non meritavamo di perdere....ma se ogni volta parti da 0-2.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa pasalic gomez quasi rimpiango muntari boateng alex


----------



## Alex (21 Gennaio 2017)

non avessimo preso goal come degli stupidi forse staremmo parlando di un risultato migliore


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo avuto un moto d'orgoglio che è durato fino all'inizio del secondo tempo. Però il Napoli è più forte e noi non possiamo sempre regalare due gol e poi provare a rimontare. Abbiamo pagato un inizio scandaloso e questo è. Si poteva non perdere, peccato.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Si na non è possibile. Con bacca in campo eravamo sempre in area del Napoli. Ora che abbiamo lapa non ci arriviamo mai. ..



Forse perché sono finite le energie ed eravamo alla fine? Non straparlate ogni volta..


----------



## Kaw (21 Gennaio 2017)

Un gol nel secondo tempo l'avremmo meritato, ma restano i grossi problemi.

E' ancora lungo il campionato, ma comincia a delinearsi una tendenza...


----------



## Dany20 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perché dobbiamo sempre regalare i primo minuti agli avversari?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vittoria del Napoli meritatissima, hanno sbagliato diversi goal incredibili. Noi abbiamo lottato, ma tranne la traversa non abbiamo creato granché. Cambi al solito ultratardii. La squadra ha evidenti limiti. Lasciarla così quest'anno è una follia tecnica. Imperdonabile per me. C'è il serio rischio di Non andare in europa anche quest'anno. Ma tanto i cinesi, o i vecchi proprietari, hanno un grandissimo piano di rilancio... mi sono oramai disannomorato.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Squadra e società malate e scarse dove ci si fa problemi a lasciare fuori Bacca per Lapadula, con il quale avremmo vinto, e a non mettere Niang, cancro della squadra. Non si va da nessuna parte. Continuiamo a comprare come negli ultimi anni solo attaccanti e mezze punte, almeno fossero decenti. Fassone e Mirabelli al più presto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

unico rammarico non averla potuta giocare al completo...


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

Credo di aver tirato più bestemmie per questa partita che in tutta la mia vita 
Perdere così è una roba che mi manda in bestia...580 occasioni e niente, quel cesso di Vacca manco a porta vuota segnerebbe...Niang un altro da spedire nello spazio.
Veramente, avrei preferito perdere 4-0 piuttosto che così.

PS: arbitraggio vergognoso.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Aspetto i soliti commenti di utenti disfattisti.
Montella ha sbagliato formazione e approccio del primo tempo e sbagliato a non aver fatto prima i cambi,questo è vero,ma lo scorso anno questa partita l'avremmo persa 4-0.
Questi ragazzi meritano rispetto,tutti quanti eccetto Niang.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che fastidio il boato di quelle zecche in casa nostra. Schifosissimo.

E comunque questa è la squadra


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Gennaio 2017)

Invece di pensare alla Champions che, grazie a Dio con stasera (per chi ci credeva) è svanita definitivamente, io mi guarderei le spalle e anzi, come già detto, se andremo in EL sarebbe un miracolo, Inter e Fiorentina al momento ci sono superiori, anche la Lazio. Primi 30 minuti imbarazzanti, vergognosi, penosi...Donnarumma che partita indecente e Calabria ragazzi non è da serie A, mamma mia che scarso.
Non meritavamo comunque di perdere...ma avere terzini che sono l'anticalcio si fa sentire

Donnarumma 4,5
Calabria 4,5
Gomez 5,5
Paletta 6,5
Abate 5
Kucka 7
Pasalic 5,5
Sosa 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Suso 5,5
Bacca 5

Lapadula 6
Bertolacci 5
Niang sv


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fino a ora tanto di cappello per il campionato dei nostri, ma regalare tempi interi è inammissibile. Da questo punto di vista hanno stufato. Altri punti persi per mezzora giocata a ritmi da partita vecchie glorie. Col Napoli, poi, che del calcio in ritmo e velocità fà la sua arma migliore. Su questo aspetto bisogna cambiare registro, perché nei secondi tempi non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco, come insegna la partita di stasera. E mercoledì si va da quelli là.
Bacca e Niang possono pure venderli e Montella dovrebbe pensarci bene prima di farli giocare, in particolare il colombiano. Non possiamo buttare alle ortiche un buon campionato (da EL) per aspettare che segni un gol ogni tanto solo per non deprezzarlo in vista dell'estate (unica motivazione plausibile che vedo, perché se Montella lo fa giocare per convinzione è matto da legare).
Calabria è scusato perchè rientra da un lungo infortunio ed è fuori posizione.
Testa alla prossima.


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Gennaio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finisca come finisca ma non si puo continuare con Bacca. Sbaglia tutto, movimenti spesso assurdi e si lamenta sempre dei compagni. Che se ne vada



questo ti fa capire come il calcio in spagna e in europa è molto più avanti....trasformare un pescatore in un buon attaccante non è cosa di tutti i giorni...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

In ogni caso, come già detto altre volte, nè Bacca e nè Lapadula possono essere i titolari per un progetto competitivo futuro. Troppo discontinui e tecnicamente limitati, in particolare il colombiano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non è possibile iniziare sempre con mezz'ora di ritardo, non è possibile


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Juve Roma Napoli Inter Lazio... poi forse noi (Fiorentina permettendo)



No quest'anno mi rifiuto di finire dietro inter, al massimo lazio ma anche a loro gira fin troppo bene


----------



## The P (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo un approccio sbagliatissimo è stato ancora una volta bravissimo Montella a mischiare le carte accentrando Suso e Bonaventura. Stasera non meritavamo di perdere contro una squadra nettamente più forte.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Sono nervoso perché non si possono fare certe robe in un big-match. Donnarumma che regala due gol si meriterebbe dieci milioni di calci nel sedere, Gustavo Gomez che si fa saltare a ripetizione e non azzecca un appoggio che sia uno, Calabria che non ci ha capito nulla per 30 minuti, quell'altro scarparo maledetto di Sosa che non ha fatto un minimo di filtro, Bacca che ha difeso meglio di Tonelli per il Napoli. E domani probabilmente si va settimi, maledetti.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Addio Champions. E adesso dobbiamo fare attenzione alla Fiorentina per il sesto posto. Che meraviglia


----------



## Julian (21 Gennaio 2017)

io l'avevo detto che 4 punti tra Torino e Napoli sarebbero stati veramente tanta roba.... ma la vedete la rosa che c'è???


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sono nervoso perché non si possono fare certe robe in un big-match. Donnarumma che regala due gol si meriterebbe dieci milioni di calci nel sedere, Gustavo Gomez che si fa saltare a ripetizione e non azzecca un appoggio che sia uno, Calabria che non ci ha capito nulla per 30 minuti, quell'altro scarparo maledetto di Sosa che non ha fatto un minimo di filtro, Bacca che ha difeso meglio di Tonelli per il Napoli. E domani probabilmente si va settimi, maledetti.



Già. Quando usi 20 milioni per prendere Sosa e Gomez di solito va così.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 5
Abate 5
Gomez 4
Paletta 7
Calabria 5
Kucka 6,5
Sosa 4,5
Pasalic 7
Suso 6
Bacca 4,5
Bonaventura 6


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno sputato sangue,però non è possibile prendere questi gol a freddo ogni dannata partita.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come già detto altre volte, nè Bacca e nè Lapadula possono essere i titolari per un progetto competitivo futuro. Troppo discontinui e tecnicamente limitati, in particolare il colombiano.



Vero, ma per lo meno per orgoglio e per la maglia vedere Lapadula che lotta con una rabbia fuori dal comune fa piacere al posto dell'atleta di Cristo che non attacca nessun pallone, non si fa mia trovare e sbagli tutti gli appoggi. Sono sicuro che Lapadula avrebbe buttato dentro uno tra i cross messi in mezzo da bonaventura e abate.


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Gennaio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Invece di pensare alla Champions che, grazie a Dio con stasera (per chi ci credeva) è svanita definitivamente, io mi guarderei le spalle e anzi, come già detto, se andremo in EL sarebbe un miracolo, Inter e Fiorentina al momento ci sono superiori, anche la Lazio. Primi 30 minuti imbarazzanti, vergognosi, penosi...Donnarumma che partita indecente e Calabria ragazzi non è da serie A, mamma mia che scarso.
> Non meritavamo comunque di perdere...ma avere terzini che sono l'anticalcio si fa sentire
> 
> Donnarumma 4,5
> ...



kucka deve fare più filtro in mezzo al campo...il primo tempo abbiamo giocato praticamente senza centrocampo


----------



## Pivellino (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ci sono almeno 6 squadre che schierano un centravanti e un centrale di centrocampo migliore dei nostri.
Mi accontenterei di chiunque al posto di un inutile Bacca.
Siamo una squadra al di sopra delle nostre possibilità ed è bene convincersene velocemente.
Ho guardato i cambi del Napoli e provavo invidia, da noi sarebbero titolari.


----------



## Julian (21 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Addio Champions. E adesso dobbiamo fare attenzione alla Fiorentina per il sesto posto. Che meraviglia



ma quale champions..... una società che punta ad andare in champions prende Delofeu??? sti cinesi se volessero davvero fare qualcosa visto che stò closing dovrebbe avvenire a marzo potevano benissimo anticipare qualche cosa di soldi invece niente....


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2017)

1 vittoria nelle ultime 5 (arrivata al 90esimo), momento cruciale della stagione con le pedine che saltano (quasi un segno del destino), dopo questa giornata potremmo esser 7 con la Fiorentina a 2 punti.
Io la vedo male, molto male, anche la fortuna sembra girarci le spalle e Montella ha già fatto un mezzo miracolo.
credo e temo che una probabile sconfitta allo Stadium possa anche portare via l'entusiasmo all'ambiente che per ora era una delle nostre fortune...


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

Tra oggi e miercoledi prossimo...

GAME OVER.


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sono nervoso perché non si possono fare certe robe in un big-match. Donnarumma che regala due gol si meriterebbe dieci milioni di calci nel sedere, Gustavo Gomez che si fa saltare a ripetizione e non azzecca un appoggio che sia uno, Calabria che non ci ha capito nulla per 30 minuti, quell'altro scarparo maledetto di Sosa che non ha fatto un minimo di filtro, Bacca che ha difeso meglio di Tonelli per il Napoli. E domani probabilmente si va settimi, maledetti.



come fa sosa a fare filtro...quello è un regista...semmai è kucka che deve correre randellare alla paletta ecc


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Forse ci conviene non andare nemmeno in Europa League, cosa molto probabile, così forse i cinesi e i nuovi dirigenti avranno voglia di comprare giocatori decenti per tornare subito in europa e fare bella figura.


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato per i primi venti minuti. Avremo meritato il pari comunque. Mi è sembrata la partita con il toro.
loro partono bene. Poi usciamo noi e nel finale di nuovo gli avversari. 
Questi siamo purtroppo. Altro che terzo posto . sarà dura tenere il quinto


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

Tranquilli che dalla prossima giocheranno i grandi rinforzi del nostro scoppiettante mercato invernale


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Invece di pensare alla Champions che, grazie a Dio con stasera (per chi ci credeva) è svanita definitivamente, io mi guarderei le spalle e anzi, come già detto, se andremo in EL sarebbe un miracolo, Inter e Fiorentina al momento ci sono superiori, anche la Lazio. Primi 30 minuti imbarazzanti, vergognosi, penosi...Donnarumma che partita indecente e Calabria ragazzi non è da serie A, mamma mia che scarso.
> Non meritavamo comunque di perdere...ma avere terzini che sono l'anticalcio si fa sentire
> 
> Donnarumma 4,5
> ...



Lapadula 6 per quale motivo ? Non ha toccato un pallone.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> ma quale champions..... una società che punta ad andare in champions prende Delofeu??? sti cinesi se volessero davvero fare qualcosa visto che stò closing dovrebbe avvenire a marzo potevano benissimo anticipare qualche cosa di soldi invece niente....



Mi sembra ovvio che non fosse un obiettivo stagionale. Ma a metà stagione eravamo lì. E abbiamo buttato via tutto in 2 settimane. Mercoledì probabilmente prenderemo un'altra scoppola. E così con 1 pareggio e 2 sconfitte in 3 partite il morale finirà sotto i piedi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Aspetto i soliti commenti di utenti disfattisti.
> Montella ha sbagliato formazione e approccio del primo tempo e sbagliato a non aver fatto prima i cambi,questo è vero,ma lo scorso anno questa partita l'avremmo persa 4-0.
> Questi ragazzi meritano rispetto,tutti quanti eccetto Niang.


 Infatti. Montella ha migliorato il Milan anche se la rosa non è praticamente cambiata ma non si può andare oltre evidentemente


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> come fa sosa a fare filtro...quello è un regista...semmai è kucka che deve correre randellare alla paletta ecc



Se giochi davanti alla difesa devi avere senso della posizione, non puoi mica far passare tutti i palloni possibili, con Locatelli stasera era altra storia.


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ma stasera maiorino ci racconterà qualche aneddoto delle strepitose trattative per prendere sosa e Gomez?


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che disfattisti! Meritavamo di pareggiare nonostante i soliti 2 gol di scarto iniziali e senza Romagnoli e Locatelli. Non abbiamo battuto la Juventus a caso quest'anno.
Certo servono rinforzi degni di questo blasone e finora questi cinesi sono solo tanto fumo e 200fantomatici milioni andati solo a Fininvest e non alla squadra. E non li usano.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Gennaio 2017)

La partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza Donnarumma.
E morta lì.


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2017)

Io non capisco quelli che criticano in maniera esagerata Calabria. Avrà fatto degli errori ok ma è giovane e ha qualità evidenti. Poi di solito su quella fascia non è che gioca Maldini! 
cioè veramente vi è mancato de sciglio?


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se giochi davanti alla difesa devi avere senso della posizione, non puoi mica far passare tutti i palloni possibili, con Locatelli stasera era altra storia.



locatelli che dovrebbe essere regista lo stanno trasformando in un incontrista...poi alla fine si trovano a fare l'ultimo passaggio e non ci riescono...perchè il napoli ha fatto due tiri e due passaggi in profondità....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza Donnarumma.
> E morta lì.



Donnarumma poteva sicuramente prenderle per quanto è forte e concentrato di solito, ma non dimentichiamoci che ha preso 4 contropiedi nei primi 15 minuti e che forse se la difesa stava non così alta più attenta non prednevamo nessuno dei due gol. Mi sembra veramente una follia incolpare Donnarumma per la sconfitta di stasera vedendo le prestazioni di abate in difesa, gustavo gomez, calabria e senza filtri a centrocapo. Se non altro un pò di riconoscenza per tutte le volte che ci ha tenuti a galla. Altrimenti anche il Milan del futuro è già morto in partenza.


----------



## Julian (21 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza Donnarumma.
> E morta lì.



quanto vuole Raiola per il suo assistito??? 10 milioni.... ne deve mangiare di ****@ Donnarumma....


----------



## Julian (21 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che disfattisti! Meritavamo di pareggiare nonostante i soliti 2 gol di scarto iniziali e senza Romagnoli e Locatelli. Non abbiamo battuto la Juventus a caso quest'anno.
> Certo servono rinforzi degni di questo blasone e finora questi cinesi sono solo tanto fumo e 200fantomatici milioni andati solo a Fininvest e non alla squadra. E non li usano.



e c'è gente che percula ancora Suning.....


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> locatelli che dovrebbe essere regista lo stanno trasformando in un incontrista...poi alla fine si trovano a fare l'ultimo passaggio e non ci riescono...perchè il napoli ha fatto due tiri e due passaggi in profondità....



Due passaggi in profondità? Solo nei primi 20 minuti saranno arrivati 4-5 volte davanti alla nostra area con delle palle filtranti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Che società di sfigati.. 4 anni a fare i complimenti agli avversari però intanto prendiamo schiaffi a destra e sinistra


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vorrei solo far notare che Vialli ha appena detto su sky che la differenza tra Sacchi e Sarri è che Sacchi era troppo ossessionato dalla sua tattica e dal suo modo di giocare mentre Sarri sa gestirla meglio.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> e c'è gente che percula ancora Suning.....



Certo e non mi vergogno

Continuate ad invidiare Suning e quei ridicoli dei nati dopo..


----------



## Julian (21 Gennaio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Certo e non mi vergogno
> 
> Continuate ad invidiare Suning e quei ridicoli dei nati dopo..



parlo della disponibilità economica


----------



## gheorghehagi (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Due passaggi in profondità? Solo nei primi 20 minuti saranno arrivati 4-5 volte davanti alla nostra area con delle palle filtranti.



non contare i contropiedi...


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

certo che se i nostri rincalzi sono sosa e gomez ogni partita cominciamo in salita....

gigio su capisco che ha salvato il milan in molte partite , ma il secondo gol e' da categoria allievi....

gomez si farebbe saltare anche da mio nonno ed ha la stessa reattivita' di un panda sciancato....

sosa e' lento , ma cosi' lento che i nostri attaccanti e i centrocampisti potrebbero telefonargli per ricevere una palla decente...

ragazzi accontentiamoci di quello che passa il convento perche' in queste condizioni se montella avesse diesi anni di meno , vedendo bacca , si metterebbe in campo subito


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Mi ha colpito positivamente la reazione nel secondo tempo, dopo il secondo gol pensavo finisse 0-5. Il problema è che abbiamo 3-4 individualita' troppo scarse. Cmq la seconda parte del girone sarà più semplice, penso che in EL vi andremo. Fino a Giugno è il massimo che si può fare, lo sapevamo che ce ne sono 4 più forti di noi.


----------



## Symon (21 Gennaio 2017)

Credo che sia stata la partita che ha dimostrato chiaramente che in certi ruolo abbiamo la rosa cortissima...nei centrali ad esempio.
Zapata sarebbe la prima riserva ma non si sà bene che fine abbia fatto, c'è ma non gioca mai, e Paletta&Romagnoli hanno bisogno di rifiatare. Gomez è un giocatore non adatto a queste partite, chi schieriamo poi? Ely?!? quindi Gomez non'è da Milan nei primi 20 minuti è stato un incubo x lui, era completamente fuori dalla partita. A sinistra Calabria è cresciuto bene alla distanza ma è inesperto e i goal sono colpa anche sua. De Sciglio e Antonelli però lì posso bastare. Calabria è la riserva di Abate, perfetto anche stasera, un vero capitano.

E poi non c'è un regista che sostituisca Montolivo...Locatelli lo fà così così, Sosa non mi è piaciuto affatto e Bertolacci è peggio.
Niang e Honda sono inutili e scazzati. Venderli e sistemare un pò la rosa è troppo difficile.

Comunque il cuore e il carattere ci sono purtroppo partire da 0-2 piuttosto che da 0-0 non'è facile, non sempre riesce l'impresa.


----------



## Symon (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Vorrei solo far notare che Vialli ha appena detto su sky che la differenza tra Sacchi e Sarri è che Sacchi era troppo ossessionato dalla sua tattica e dal suo modo di giocare mentre Sarri sa gestirla meglio.



Si vabbè dopo questa andiamo tutti a dormire và...quando si dicono ste caxxate è meglio chiudere la serata.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Si vabbè dopo questa andiamo tutti a dormire và...quando si dicono ste caxxate è meglio chiudere la serata.



Sto seriamente pensando di togliere Sky, ne ho fin sopra le orecchie di sto trattamento riservato al Milan, in studio e ancor peggio in telecronaca, specialmente con quei vermi corrotti e autoreferenziati di Caressa e Bergomi, senza rispetto per chi paga l'abbonamento e che vorrebbe solo una cronaca, non un commento continuamente fazioso, in barba a chi ascolta e non può far niente per protestare.


----------



## Victorss (21 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Credo che sia stata la partita che ha dimostrato chiaramente che in certi ruolo abbiamo la rosa cortissima...nei centrali ad esempio.
> Zapata sarebbe la prima riserva ma non si sà bene che fine abbia fatto, c'è ma non gioca mai, e Paletta&Romagnoli hanno bisogno di rifiatare. Gomez è un giocatore non adatto a queste partite, chi schieriamo poi? Ely?!? quindi Gomez non'è da Milan nei primi 20 minuti è stato un incubo x lui, era completamente fuori dalla partita. A sinistra Calabria è cresciuto bene alla distanza ma è inesperto e i goal sono colpa anche sua. De Sciglio e Antonelli però lì posso bastare. Calabria è la riserva di Abate, perfetto anche stasera, un vero capitano.
> 
> E poi non c'è un regista che sostituisca Montolivo...Locatelli lo fà così così, Sosa non mi è piaciuto affatto e Bertolacci è peggio.
> ...



Gomez completamente inadatto a questo tipo di partite, con un tridente così veloce fa veramente fatica.
Abate stasera non mi è piaciuto, ha perso un paio di duelli in velocità nei quali di solito è insuperabile e in generale ha giocato troppo alto spesso dal suo lato c'erano praterie per gli avversari, vero è che dipende anche dai dettami del mister.
Infine stasera secondo me a parte i primi 20 minuti in cui hanno fatto pena tutti, stasera Sosa in fase di costruzione ha giocato una gran partita è mancato un po in fase di interdizione ma Montella credo abbia schierato Pasalic e Kucka appunto per quello.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Gennaio 2017)

Se volete incolpare qualcuno le persone sono due:

1) Berlusconi 
2) Galliani.

Al mister e squadra non possiamo dire proprio niente,stanno facendo il massimo.
Inutile mettersi ad insultare Sosa,Gomez o altri,i giocatori vanno incitati e per quello che stanno facendo meritano il nostro rispetto.


----------



## Symon (21 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Sto seriamente pensando di togliere Sky, ne ho fin sopra le orecchie di sto trattamento riservato al Milan, in studio e ancor peggio in telecronaca, specialmente con quei vermi corrotti e autoreferenziati di Caressa e Bergomi, senza rispetto per chi paga l'abbonamento e che vorrebbe solo una cronaca, non un commento continuamente fazioso, in barba a chi ascolta e non può far niente per protestare.



Vero...non ho sky ma l'ho vista fuori col commento scandaloso di Caressa soprattutto. Ogni mezza ******* del Napoli urlava come un ossesso, sul tiro da 50 m di Insigne su cui tralaltro Donnarumma era stra-sicuro è andato avanti a menarla un quarto d'ora...E poi erano palesemente di parte. Che pena...rimpiango quasi Cerqueti e Bizzotto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se giochi davanti alla difesa devi avere senso della posizione, non puoi mica far passare tutti i palloni possibili, con Locatelli stasera era altra storia.



dai su, quando è uscito Sosa abbiamo fatto ancora più schifo, si è vista completamente la differenza con quella mezza calzetta di Bertolacci. L'unico che faceva lanci e cambi di gioco...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se volete incolpare qualcuno le persone sono due:
> 
> 1) Berlusconi
> 2) Galliani.
> ...



perfetto.


----------



## Symon (21 Gennaio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Gomez completamente inadatto a questo tipo di partite, con un tridente così veloce fa veramente fatica.
> Abate stasera non mi è piaciuto, ha perso un paio di duelli in velocità nei quali di solito è insuperabile e in generale ha giocato troppo alto spesso dal suo lato c'erano praterie per gli avversari, vero è che dipende anche dai dettami del mister.
> Infine stasera secondo me a parte i primi 20 minuti in cui hanno fatto pena tutti, stasera Sosa in fase di costruzione ha giocato una gran partita è mancato un po in fase di interdizione ma Montella credo abbia schierato Pasalic e Kucka appunto per quello.



Non sono d'accordo ne su Abate ne su Sosa.
Se Abate non saliva nei primi 20 minuti, non uscivamo dall'area. Sosa era sempre nascosto e quando Paletta e Gomez in palese difficoltà ad impostare sbagliavano lui doveva essere quello che arretrava 3 metri e impostava il gioco, invece spariva. Calabria idem. Se Abate non si proponeva con Kucka e Suso eravamo quà a contarne di più al passivo.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Gomez completamente inadatto a questo tipo di partite, con un tridente così veloce fa veramente fatica.
> Abate stasera non mi è piaciuto, ha perso un paio di duelli in velocità nei quali di solito è insuperabile e in generale ha giocato troppo alto spesso dal suo lato c'erano praterie per gli avversari, vero è che dipende anche dai dettami del mister.
> Infine stasera secondo me a parte i primi 20 minuti in cui hanno fatto pena tutti, stasera Sosa in fase di costruzione ha giocato una gran partita è mancato un po in fase di interdizione ma Montella credo abbia schierato Pasalic e Kucka appunto per quello.



concordo, aggiungo che Bertolacci è uno scandalo di giocatore e che ci manca palesemente un centravanti oltre ovviamente ad un difensore centrale e due terzini e due mezzali.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Addio Champions. E adesso dobbiamo fare attenzione alla Fiorentina per il sesto posto. Che meraviglia



eh bonanotte perchè te credevi che il terzo posto fosse un obiettivo reale.
eddai su.
questa è la stessa squadra che l'anno scorso è arrivata ottava.
accontentati di giocartela alla pari con chiunque e di avere una buona base da cui ripartire. e augurarsi che si cambi proprietà.

per il resto abbiamo una partita in meno.
se si vince il recupero finiamo l'andata a 40 punti che sono ottimi.
se vinciamo ad udine facciamo gli stessi punti che abbiamo fatto nelle prime 3 dell'andata.
poi che la nostra realtà sia l'europa league si sa.


----------



## Symon (21 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perfetto.



Vero....Ma Paletta, Kucka e Lapadula sono arrivati al Milan con gli stessi commenti tiepidi della tifoseria...eppure stasera hanno giocato benissimo. Sosa e Gomez non credo siano clamorosamente inferiori come capacità, eppure continuano a non dimostrarlo.
Galliani e Berlusconi hanno sempre colpa, oramai dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Non concordo su Abate, sul primo gol dov'era?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Vero....Ma Paletta, Kucka e Lapadula sono arrivati al Milan con gli stessi commenti tiepidi della tifoseria...eppure stasera hanno giocato benissimo. Sosa e Gomez non credo siano clamorosamente inferiori come capacità, eppure continuano a non dimostrarlo.
> Galliani e Berlusconi hanno sempre colpa, oramai dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù.



Lapadula è un giocatore normalissimo che può fare al massimo la riserva della riserva, in un Milan come si deve giocherebbe in prestito altrove. Paletta invece fortissimo, ma anche lui se oggi non veniva graziato nei primi minuti ci mandava ancora di più nel baratro con quel intervento folle su mertens. Kucka a me piace, ma serve altro gente...con questi giocatori al massimo aspiri all'europa league.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Gennaio 2017)

Se sti cinesi non si muovono sta squadra è sull'orlo di scoppiare. 
Sarebbero serviti 2 colpi a gennaio.. mah.. vediamo sto deulofeu..


----------



## The P (21 Gennaio 2017)

non capisco la critica alla squadra ne ai calciatori. Oggi il milan delle riserve ha giocato alla pari con il Napoli, Gomez e Sosa inclusi.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su, quando è uscito Sosa abbiamo fatto ancora più schifo, si è vista completamente la differenza con quella mezza calzetta di Bertolacci. L'unico che faceva lanci e cambi di gioco...



Oh, Sosa ha sbagliato un'infinità di palloni e in fase difensiva era nullo! Certo non lo promuovo per tre lanci azzeccati, altrimenti avrei richiamato Pirlo.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Gennaio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> eh bonanotte perchè te credevi che il terzo posto fosse un obiettivo reale.
> eddai su.
> questa è la stessa squadra che l'anno scorso è arrivata ottava.
> accontentati di giocartela alla pari con chiunque e di avere una buona base da cui ripartire. e augurarsi che si cambi proprietà.
> ...



Rileggi la mia risposta a un commento simile. Ovvio che non era assolutamente un obiettivo prefissato (scrissi addirittura che l'organico era da 8-9 posto), tuttavia se a metà campionato sei terzo, potresti anche evitare di buttare tutto nel cesso in 2 settimane, no? Che poi la squadra non sia da Champions è acclarato. Anzi, già se andiamo in EL va benissimo. Però questo non significa che se sei terzo a inizio gennaio, a fine mese sei giustificato e puoi essere settimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mi dispiace ma chi critica oggi Sosa ( e non sono un suo estimatore anzi) è palesemente in malafede. E' stato uno dei migliori.

Detto questo armiamoci e prepariamoci, perché mercoledì si esce con la juve che proveranno a massacrarci e non vorrei che dal punto di vista psicologico queste due botte ci butteranno a terra.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> non capisco la critica alla squadra ne ai calciatori. Oggi il milan delle riserve ha giocato alla pari con il Napoli, Gomez e Sosa inclusi.



Anche il Napoli ha tante assenze pesanti.

Io non me la prendo coi giocatori perchè hanno lottato, però non è che sono contento di perdere.

E la sconfitta è abbastanza meritata.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche il Napoli ha tante assenze pesanti.
> 
> Io non me la prendo coi giocatori perchè hanno lottato, però non è che sono contento di perdere.
> 
> E la sconfitta è abbastanza meritata.



secondo me il pari era più giusto, ovviamente vincendo il Napoli non ha rubato, ma ai punti era più corretto un pari.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

ma avete sentito le parole di Ambrosini? a parte il veleno nei nostri confronti, questo è pazzo, da rinchiudere. Io non lo voglio assolutamente in società, qualora ci fosse la possibilità. Mai più nel Milan gente così.


----------



## Symon (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un giocatore normalissimo che può fare al massimo la riserva della riserva, in un Milan come si deve giocherebbe in prestito altrove. Paletta invece fortissimo, ma anche lui se oggi non veniva graziato nei primi minuti ci mandava ancora di più nel baratro con quel intervento folle su mertens. Kucka a me piace, ma serve altro gente...con questi giocatori al massimo aspiri all'europa league.



Certo ma oramai questi abbiamo chi più chi meno (a parte Suso, Bonaventura, Donnarumma e imho Kucka) nessuno emerge. Galliani e Berlusconi dureranno ancora poco e nel frattempo dobbiamo usare quella cosa con cui possiamo tenere duro lì davanti, l'organizzazione e la tenacia.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Lapadula 6 per quale motivo ? Non ha toccato un pallone.



La sua solita voglia...


----------



## Symon (22 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non concordo su Abate, sul primo gol dov'era?



Abate non c'entra nulla.
I gol ed il rigore se li dividono Gomez, Paletta e Calabria. E la mollezza di Sosa.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma avete sentito le parole di Ambrosini? a parte il veleno nei nostri confronti, questo è pazzo, da rinchiudere. Io non lo voglio assolutamente in società, qualora ci fosse la possibilità. Mai più nel Milan gente così.



Che ha detto??


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto??



che il Napoli di Sarri ha picchi di gioco ben superiori a quelli del Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che il Napoli di Sarri ha picchi di gioco ben superiori a quelli del Milan di Sacchi.



Ahahahah sta delirando 

Che persona ridicola si è rivelata anche Ambrosini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mi é piaciuta la squadra, mi sono piaciuti i ragazzi, pur con qualche sbavatura bravi in tanti.
Migliore per me Sosa.

Montella ha rischiato tanto all'inizio tenendo altissimo Abate e Sarri che l'ha studiato ci ha puniti, ma non criticheró mai il mio allenatore perché cerca di imporre il proprio gioco.

Al di la dei valori di individuali, stasera si sono affrontate le due migliori squadre d'Italia. La partita é stata bellissima. La vittoria del Napoli ci sta ma noi non avremmo demeritato il pareggio.

Certo, possiamo stare qui secoli a lamentarci perché questa societá invece di Modric e DeBruyne ha portato a casa Sosa e Pasalic, ma é tempo perso.

Io vedo i Sosa, i Pasalic, i Suso, i Paletta dare sempre il 100% e farmi emozionare come ormai erano anni che non succedeva e per questo li ringrazio.

La massa dei criticatori vada avanti per la sua strada, a me non mi tangono, io questi ragazzi li adoro e spero non si facciano scoraggiare dalle enormi critiche che li sommergono per non essere al livello del Real Madrid.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi é piaciuta la squadra, mi sono piaciuti i ragazzi, pur con qualche sbavatura bravi in tanti.
> Migliore per me Sosa.
> 
> Montella ha rischiato tanto all'inizio tenendo altissimo Abate e Sarri che l'ha studiato ci ha puniti, ma non criticheró mai il mio allenatore perché cerca di imporre il proprio gioco.
> ...



what? sul resto concordo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> what? sul resto concordo.



Non le due piú forti.

Le due che, giocando di squadra, sanno andare oltre le capacitá individuali dei giocatori.


----------



## Alfabri (22 Gennaio 2017)

Purtroppo per Sosa non ha assolutamente il passo per sostenere una partita a questa velocità, abbiamo giocato con un uomo in meno in fase difensiva (quello che dovrebbe essere l'incontrista come posizione, per giunta ) Ciò nonostante abbia davvero un ottimo piede, in un altra vita sarebbe potuto anche essere un buon giocatore in quel ruolo, ora è fuori tempo massimo. Per il resto tra il 30esimo del primo tempo e il 55esimo della ripresa abbiamo fatto una partita fenomenale, andavamo a mille allora, il napoli non ci ha capito nulla. Chiaro che non si reggono 90 minuti così, però mi emoziona vedere un Milan così aggressivo, rapido, cattivo, moderno se vogliamo. Secondo me con i giusti innesti (senza stravolgimenti), questa fame e questo allenatore possiamo arrivare molto lontano.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Migliore per me Sosa.







Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Al di la dei valori di individuali, stasera si sono affrontate le due migliori squadre d'Italia.



Perfavore...



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La massa dei criticatori vada avanti per la sua strada, a me non mi tangono, io questi ragazzi li adoro e spero non si facciano scoraggiare dalle enormi critiche che li sommergono per non essere al livello del Real Madrid.



Io adoro il Milan e mi dispiace vederlo cosi mediocre e miserabile, mi dispiace vedere gente come tu cosi eccitata per perdere a San Siro contro una squadra che non ha mai vinto nulla di importante, infine mi dispiace vedere il mio Milan sempre più lontano della europa che conta... la prossima champions la vedremo ancora per tv.


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

quanto è mancato il loca.. in termini di equilibrio è indispensabile


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Troppo molli ed insicuri nei primi 25 minuti. Papera di Donnarumma che peggiora le cose. Poi abbiamo giocato per 60 minuti lasciando pericolosi contropiedi al napoli. Contropiedi che erano ancora più pericolosi del dovuto a causa dell'inesperienza di Gomez e Calabria ed alla lentezza di Sosa. La verità è che con De Sciglio e Romagnoli questa partita sarebbe stata diversa. Ma purtroppo si sapeva già prima di giocarla. 
Come si sapeva che Deloufeu andava chiuso nei primissimi giorni di gennaio. Lo sto dicendo da 3 settimane che torino e napoli erano partite importantissime per la stagione. 
Stagione che rischia di essere pesantemente compromessa se Vincenzino non ricompatta la squadra. Ci vuole un filotto di vittorie altrimenti si crolla adesso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfavore...
> 
> 
> 
> Io adoro il Milan e mi dispiace vederlo cosi mediocre e miserabile, mi dispiace vedere gente come tu cosi eccitata per perdere a San Siro contro una squadra che non ha mai vinto nulla di importante, infine mi dispiace vedere il mio Milan sempre più lontano della europa che conta... la prossima champions la vedremo ancora per tv.



Io adoro il Milan, mi dispiace vedere il Milan lontana dall'europa che conta... Ma.....

Ho visto il Milan in B... Si andava in 60.000 in B ad urlare e sostenere la squadra, non si passavano 60 minuti a brontolare che Canuti e Pasinato (in prestito dall'Inter!) non erano Rivera o Liedohlm o Nordhal, si apprezzava che facessero quello che era il loro massimo.
Forse sei troppo giovane, ma una delle piú grandi soddisfazioni per un milanista venne da una squadra tipo questa, lontanissima dai vertici europei e nazionali, ma se il Gol di Hatley nel derby sta ancora sulle magliette un motivo ci sará.

Questa dirigenza é il male assoluto e Galliani sarebbe da rinchiudere, ma mi sono rotto altamente di gente che passa tutta la partita a voler sottolineare quanto siano sbagliati i suoi acquisti, quasi che lo scopo sia dimostrare questa tesi che é assodata, condivisa dal 99,9% dei milanisti, basta per favore! Vedo ottime partite di Bertolacci a Torino, di Sosa ieri (regia alla Pirlo nel bene e nel male) eppure veleno su veleno, senza vedere le tonnellate di buone cose fatte dai giocatori, questa non é poca competenza, é malafede. Lo sanno anche i sassi che nonostante tutto,con una dirigenza decente non saremmo dove siamo. Passerá. Questa squadra sta facendo ben al di la di quello che sono il valore dei singoli ed in questi termini, come squadra, é secondo me tra le due migliori in Italia, non la seconda piú forte, ma la seconda piú "squadra". 

In sintesi, ore e ore a lamentarsi che Sosa non é Pirlo, che Bacca non é Van Basten, che De Sciglio non é Maldini....ma vi rendete conto? Che senso ha?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Abate non c'entra nulla.
> I gol ed il rigore se li dividono Gomez, Paletta e Calabria. E la mollezza di Sosa.



Invece il primo gol e quasi tutte le azioni pericolose dei primi 15' sono "colpa" sua. Nel senso che Montella gli ha detto di giocare altissimo per fare il 2 contro 1 su Strinic confidando che ne Insigne, ne Hamsik da quel lato aiutassereo con costanza, ma Sarri ha preparato benissimo la contromossa e il messaggio era di arrivare in tempo zero a dare la palla ad Insigne che così restava libero. Il passaggio "no look" di Mertens che manda in porta insigne é il simbolo di questa cosa. Donnarumma potrebbe arrivarci, ma solo perché fisicamente é un mostro, ma non riesce a fare il miracolo. Paletta si fa sfuggire alle spalle Mertens per un secondo, ma a metá campo per alcuni metri ci sta. Gomez chiudeva giustamente il centro, il passaggio di Mertens arriva all'ala dove non c'é Abate che sta attaccando. Sosa poi centra zero.


----------



## Black (22 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi é piaciuta la squadra, mi sono piaciuti i ragazzi, pur con qualche sbavatura bravi in tanti.
> Migliore per me Sosa.
> 
> Montella ha rischiato tanto all'inizio tenendo altissimo Abate e Sarri che l'ha studiato ci ha puniti, ma non criticheró mai il mio allenatore perché cerca di imporre il proprio gioco.
> ...



a parte la frase "due migliori squadre d'italia" concordo. Effettivamente dopo molto tempo in questo ultimo mese ho visto un Milan che gioca bene (a Roma, contro la Juve, ieri, nelle 2 sfide contro il Toro) anche se non in tutti i 90 minuti. Ovvio che poi le individualità sono quelle che sono però è comunque una soddisfazione.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (22 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io adoro il Milan, mi dispiace vedere il Milan lontana dall'europa che conta... Ma.....
> 
> Ho visto il Milan in B... Si andava in 60.000 in B ad urlare e sostenere la squadra, non si passavano 60 minuti a brontolare che Canuti e Pasinato (in prestito dall'Inter!) non erano Rivera o Liedohlm o Nordhal, si apprezzava che facessero quello che era il loro massimo.
> Forse sei troppo giovane, ma una delle piú grandi soddisfazioni per un milanista venne da una squadra tipo questa, lontanissima dai vertici europei e nazionali, ma se il Gol di Hatley nel derby sta ancora sulle magliette un motivo ci sará.
> ...



Sono assolutamente d accordo con te, ieri il gruppo squadra ha veramente giocato bene per 60 minuti. I primi 15 però non si devono mai più ripetere, ance se li c é lo zampino di Donnarumma, ma crescerà anche lui.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Gennaio 2017)

Si giocato bene e bla bla bla...ma ormai il Napoli sono anni che viene a San Siro in vacanza..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento iniziale dove abbiamo affrontato una squadra superiore tecnicamente a viso aperto ed i risultati si sono visti...dopo dieci minuti eravamo sotto di due reti...
Bravi poi a non prendere l'imbarcata e tentare di raddrizzare la partita ma purtroppo l'handicap iniziale era troppo pesante...
Che serva da lezione...questa squadra se non gioca con umiltà contro tutti gli avversari è destinata a raccogliere ben poco...


----------



## Symon (22 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece il primo gol e quasi tutte le azioni pericolose dei primi 15' sono "colpa" sua. Nel senso che Montella gli ha detto di giocare altissimo per fare il 2 contro 1 su Strinic confidando che ne Insigne, ne Hamsik da quel lato aiutassereo con costanza, ma Sarri ha preparato benissimo la contromossa e il messaggio era di arrivare in tempo zero a dare la palla ad Insigne che così restava libero. Il passaggio "no look" di Mertens che manda in porta insigne é il simbolo di questa cosa. Donnarumma potrebbe arrivarci, ma solo perché fisicamente é un mostro, ma non riesce a fare il miracolo. Paletta si fa sfuggire alle spalle Mertens per un secondo, ma a metá campo per alcuni metri ci sta. Gomez chiudeva giustamente il centro, il passaggio di Mertens arriva all'ala dove non c'é Abate che sta attaccando. Sosa poi centra zero.



Allora se erano i dettami di Montella è colpa di Montella non di Abate...Perchè volete per forza dare la colpa a chi vi stà sulle scatole?
Abate nei primi 30 minuti era l'UNICO che dava respiro e sfogo all'inizio della manovra. Sosa c'entrava eccome perchè quando i centrali sono in difficoltà nell'impostazione il regista deve abbassarsi e impostare l'azione, tenendo conto anche che il 4-3-3 di Sarri è lo stesso modulo nostro e la difficoltà altrui nel partire dalle fasce contro di noi è ben chiara. Con Calabria timido e i centrali con zero alla skill impostazione Sosa doveva arretrare, farsi vedere e gestire i palloni, ed invece si nascondeva.
E' ovvio che se sali i buchi puoi lasciarli dietro a maggior ragione che spesso e volentieri Abate era più alto di Bacca....In quel caso deve scalare Kucka a coprire ma anche lui non poteva essere dovunque. 
L'errore era tecnico non tattico. Gomez e Paletta devono avere un regista tipo Pirlo davanti che si carica dell'onere di rischiare ed impostare ben conscio che la proprio qualità tecnica glielo permetta. Sosa come regista imho è bocciato, 4 lanci lunghi li sà fare anche Donnarumma.

Nel no look di Mertens eravamo a sinistra, quindi cosa c'entra Abate? Nel ripiegamento difensivo ci sono 2 uomini su Mertens e Gomez che vista l'assenza di Abate deve allargarsi e chiudere su Insigne...Invece si vede che clamorasamente tentenna e non sà che fare, quando decide di allargarsi è troppo tardi, Insigne è già in area, e addirittura è rientrato anche Abate, l'errore è di Gomez.
Nel secondo goal l'errore è evidentemente di Calabria che si fà tagliare fuori, e di Gomez che si fà saltare.
Poi c'è il rigore di Paletta. Abate ha fatto benissimo davanti, e zero errori dietro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Allora se erano i dettami di Montella è colpa di Montella non di Abate...Perchè volete per forza dare la colpa a chi vi stà sulle scatole?
> Abate nei primi 30 minuti era l'UNICO che dava respiro e sfogo all'inizio della manovra. Sosa c'entrava eccome perchè quando i centrali sono in difficoltà nell'impostazione il regista deve abbassarsi e impostare l'azione, tenendo conto anche che il 4-3-3 di Sarri è lo stesso modulo nostro e la difficoltà altrui nel partire dalle fasce contro di noi è ben chiara. Con Calabria timido e i centrali con zero alla skill impostazione Sosa doveva arretrare, farsi vedere e gestire i palloni, ed invece si nascondeva.
> E' ovvio che se sali i buchi puoi lasciarli dietro a maggior ragione che spesso e volentieri Abate era più alto di Bacca....In quel caso deve scalare Kucka a coprire ma anche lui non poteva essere dovunque.
> L'errore era tecnico non tattico. Gomez e Paletta devono avere un regista tipo Pirlo davanti che si carica dell'onere di rischiare ed impostare ben conscio che la proprio qualità tecnica glielo permetta. Sosa come regista imho è bocciato, 4 lanci lunghi li sà fare anche Donnarumma.
> ...



Homscritto "colpa" tra virgolette proprio per dire che era una colpa non sua diretta, ma dei dettami tattici ricevuti, come infatti ho spiegato.

Resta il fatto che il primo gol é causato dal fatto che la sinistra fosse completamente scoperta. Bravo il Napoli in quel caso.


----------



## patriots88 (22 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Rileggi la mia risposta a un commento simile. Ovvio che non era assolutamente un obiettivo prefissato (scrissi addirittura che l'organico era da 8-9 posto), tuttavia se a metà campionato sei terzo, potresti anche evitare di buttare tutto nel cesso in 2 settimane, no? Che poi la squadra non sia da Champions è acclarato. Anzi, già se andiamo in EL va benissimo. Però questo non significa che se sei terzo a inizio gennaio, a fine mese sei giustificato e puoi essere settimo.



ma non è che lo fanno apposta.
la squadra sputa sangue ad ogni partita.
abbiamo dei limiti tecnici evidenti.
ma con questa proprietà si sapeva che non si sarebbe intervenuti per i noti motivi
io non me la prendo nemmeno più di tanto.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Gennaio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma non è che lo fanno apposta.
> la squadra sputa sangue ad ogni partita.
> abbiamo dei limiti tecnici evidenti.
> ma con questa proprietà si sapeva che non si sarebbe intervenuti per i noti motivi
> io non me la prendo nemmeno più di tanto.



Ma io infatti non ho nulla da recriminare alla squadra. Sebbene qualche insulto Sosa e Gomez se lo meritino. 
Io mi lamento di questa maledetta società. Una società che preferisce i Sosa ai Badelj in estate, e pure a gennaio preferisce tenere un 31 enne morto, rinunciando a 10 mln, spendibilissimi per un giocatore di qualità. 
Questo io rimprovero aspramente a questo schifo di società. Montella avrà contribuito a dir no alla cessione di Uallarito perché già sapeva che non glielo avrebbero sostituito.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Allora se erano i dettami di Montella è colpa di Montella non di Abate...Perchè volete per forza dare la colpa a chi vi stà sulle scatole?
> Abate nei primi 30 minuti era l'UNICO che dava respiro e sfogo all'inizio della manovra. Sosa c'entrava eccome perchè quando i centrali sono in difficoltà nell'impostazione il regista deve abbassarsi e impostare l'azione, tenendo conto anche che il 4-3-3 di Sarri è lo stesso modulo nostro e la difficoltà altrui nel partire dalle fasce contro di noi è ben chiara. Con Calabria timido e i centrali con zero alla skill impostazione Sosa doveva arretrare, farsi vedere e gestire i palloni, ed invece si nascondeva.
> E' ovvio che se sali i buchi puoi lasciarli dietro a maggior ragione che spesso e volentieri Abate era più alto di Bacca....In quel caso deve scalare Kucka a coprire ma anche lui non poteva essere dovunque.
> L'errore era tecnico non tattico. Gomez e Paletta devono avere un regista tipo Pirlo davanti che si carica dell'onere di rischiare ed impostare ben conscio che la proprio qualità tecnica glielo permetta. Sosa come regista imho è bocciato, 4 lanci lunghi li sà fare anche Donnarumma.
> ...



Ricordo discussioni molto lunghe con te che difendevi Abate e io che lo criticavo in modo abbastanza pesante.
Ora inizio la discussione dicendo che in questa stagione Abate non sta facendo disastri ed e spesso uno dei meno peggio - migliori tra i terzini (non che ci voglia molto ma bisogna comunque dirlo). Quindi quello che sto per dire non e perche mi sta antipatico... ma ieri dire che il primo gol non e colpa sua e assurdo.

Quello che ha detto Montella non lo possiamo sapere, ne ieri e nemmeno nelle altre partite.
Ma non e che se l'allenatore dice al terzino di spingere allora si deve trasformare in prima punta... 

Comunque non ne faccio un problema. Avevamo poche possibilita di portare punti. Ma in quel gol, la colpa e ANCHE sua.
Donnarumma sicuramente poteva fare un po meglio anche lui.
Sosa si prende una parte delle responsabilita.
Montella si prende pure lui una parte per avere preferito Sosa a Bertolacci (ma forse l'italiano faceva pure peggio, la controprova non esiste).


----------



## Symon (22 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ricordo discussioni molto lunghe con te che difendevi Abate e io che lo criticavo in modo abbastanza pesante.
> Ora inizio la discussione dicendo che in questa stagione Abate non sta facendo disastri ed e spesso uno dei meno peggio - migliori tra i terzini (non che ci voglia molto ma bisogna comunque dirlo). Quindi quello che sto per dire non e perche mi sta antipatico... ma ieri dire che il primo gol non e colpa sua e assurdo.
> 
> Quello che ha detto Montella non lo possiamo sapere, ne ieri e nemmeno nelle altre partite.
> ...



Okay, messa così ci stò. E' una visione razionale e piuttosto realistica della situazione e del contesto dei goal di ieri sera. Non posso che darti ragione. Poi si può discutere sulla percentuale di colpa tra Gomez, Abate, contropiede e bravura dei giocatori del Napoli ma non ha granché senso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Gennaio 2017)

Sisi abbiamo giocato da dio... intanto pure l'Atalanta vince e ci passa, ed attenzione alla Fiorentina... ci arriviamo almeno ottavi si?


----------

